# I like happy endings



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

>
No not that kind:grin2:

Roman Atwood could NOT for 4 months include his son Noah in videos because of his ex Shanna.
Maybe she figured out she wasn't going to see her future grandchildren or she has a heart... maybe.
Maybe she figured out she was doing damage to a 10 year old.
Or Roman won in court.
Now knowing the back round if you don't cry for joy.:crying::grin2:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XS6GGEQn_tU:)


----------

